# Monday's Totality!



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

Is anybody else getting really excited about it, besides me?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't know anything about it, having only heard bits and pieces discussed here. Don't get the paper and only occasionally watch the news. I suppose I would take a look if I knew when it was going to happen, but I must say, it really doesn't float my boat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2017)

It would float my boat, but not happening here. 
Enjoy, Jacqui !


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

It is a big deal here and personally I can't wait. This is what Christmas use to be like as a child, only even more exciting. I took time off for it and Jeff is coming home.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It would float my boat, but not happening here.
> Enjoy, Jacqui !



Darn, sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2017)

I think you're confusing the anticipation of seeing Jeff with the anticipation of an eclipse.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2017)

I just asked my friend, Google, and evidently it's a pretty big deal. Guess I'll have to get a bit excited.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2017)

There's a website where you can find out exactly when it will occur in your area:

http://www.precisioneclipse.com/


I did mine and here's when it's happening here:

https://www.wolframcloud.com/objects/microsites/Eclipse2017/Results/70/3b/703b8f0f0dbae523.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2017)

Ok, now I'm excited, Jacqui. See what you did?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## PJay (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought a solar filter for my camera just for the event. Local libraries all over the US have free glasses available for safely viewing the eclipse.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I think you're confusing the anticipation of seeing Jeff with the anticipation of an eclipse.



Nopers


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> There's a website where you can find out exactly when it will occur in your area:
> 
> http://www.precisioneclipse.com/
> 
> ...



You only get a partial, which is still neat, but here will be a total eclipse.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, now I'm excited, Jacqui. See what you did?



Too bad you, Steven and Irene didn't come for a visit.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

PJay said:


> I bought a solar filter for my camera just for the event. Local libraries all over the US have free glasses available for safely viewing the eclipse.



I hope you post some pictures of what you capture.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2017)

Jacqui said:


> You only get a partial, which is still neat, but here will be a total eclipse.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


>



Yeah well the way it works here is whenever there is a show in the sky, we get rain and clouds. The newest forecast is saying a chance for showers. We may be making a road trip to find open skies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, I understand, I missed the best of the Perseid meteor shower this week because of cloud (here!) 
Good fortune.


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Aug 17, 2017)

I can't wait!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 18, 2017)

Jacqui said:


> Is anybody else getting really excited about it, besides me?


 I am. Like you, Salem, OR. is center of totality. I can't wait. I've got multiple pairs of glasses here (ISO 12312-2) did I mention I can't wait? Our population is 250,000. We are expecting an extra 250,000 "visitors". Motel rooms that normally are $39.99 a night are now, IF you can find one, renting out for $799.99 per night now. 
And if that's not enough to get you, due to the record setting third longest dry spell for our area (57 days or something like that) we're in extreme fire danger right now and with all the out-of-towners well we're all kinda concerned around here. Me? I'll be home in my sweatpants,cowboy coffee in hand, watching on my front porch as the 3-D shadow comes my way. Maybe I'll do a selfie for you Yvonne so you can see what it's like over my shoulder. Jacqui, I wish I could fully express my happiness that JEFF will be home to share this with you,(well I'll indirectly long distance be with you).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 18, 2017)

While I'm at it, mike taylor come on up and we've got an open couch for you for a few nights.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 18, 2017)

We've already got a shortage of gas at some stations in town with freeways closed from to much traffic.


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've already got a shortage of gas at some stations in town with freeways closed from to much traffic.


Your missing the opportunity to make a few bucks. Set lawn chairs out and charge a couple hundred per chair. You know there would be a bunch of people dumb enough to pay it. 
Hope all goes well there. That is kinda scary with the drought and all the extra people that will be there


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2017)

Jacqui said:


> It is a big deal here and personally I can't wait. This is what Christmas use to be like as a child, only even more exciting. I took time off for it and Jeff is coming home.


I'm not excited about it but will be looking. 
Sounds like you have a great date day coming up. Enjoy. Hope it's sunny clear blue skies for ya.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 18, 2017)

When is it going to happen? 799.99 a night ! That's just crazy talk. There's no way I would pay that . Sleeping in my car is free .


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2017)

mike taylor said:


> When is it going to happen? 799.99 a night ! That's just crazy talk. There's no way I would pay that . Sleeping in my car is free .


Monday, and I agree. I would sleep in my car first too


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 18, 2017)

A guy was selling some glasses for $20 each but I didn't see the ISO so we passed. I knew it was fishy when there wasn't one person in line. 
I think the kids and I will make something like we did in the good old days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 18, 2017)

mike taylor said:


> When is it going to happen? 799.99 a night ! That's just crazy talk.


 Monday, August 21st at about 10:15am here for the totality. Go to Portland, about 60 miles north of us and it'll be 99.5% total. And mike, don't worry about spending $799.99 a night. Like I said, you're welcome here. Bring a hunk of dead animal and I'll give you some Pendleton and at the least one ice cold Coors. Kick me $0.99 and I'll even give you a pair of ISO certified glasses. And a couch to sleep on. 
Bring your wonderful bride and the offer goes for the two of you. Heckfire, stars shining in the daytime I'll be thinking I'm in north Alaska in the dead of winter, other than the 86° and clear skies we'll be having.

And less I forget, @Jacqui have a wonderful, very special day with Jeff. This is an event to spend with one you love and I most happy for you two getting that opportunity.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 18, 2017)

I wish I had the time and money to ride out there.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 18, 2017)

The traffic is really picking up here along hwy 99. I'm going to watch from home and just enjoy it. I'm playing a drinking game since I took the day off. Each time one of my friends asks if I'm shooting it I have to take a shot of vodka. I'd rather watch then put in the effort to find a pleasing backdrop to shoot it against.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 18, 2017)

Pictures or it didn't happen. "Are you shooting it?" Let the games begin!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> A guy was selling some glasses for $20 each but I didn't see the ISO so we passed. I knew it was fishy when there wasn't one person in line.
> I think the kids and I will make something like we did in the good old days.



Many places are giving them away here.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 18, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen. "Are you shooting it?" Let the games begin!!!



Cheers Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 18, 2017)

MPRC said:


> Cheers Cowboy!
> 
> View attachment 215919


I waited and waited then said to myself, I said, "Ken, be realistic here. It's just you and your Pendleton. Besides, how would Rochell really fell about here sleeping on the couch?" So I took maters into my own hands and finished my fifth! I must say it was a job well done.


I'm right there/here with you. For all there's, as they say in the quaint village of Pendleton, "Let 'Er Buck".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I suppose I would take a look if I knew when it was going to happen, but I must say, it really doesn't float my boat.


Heckfire Yvonne! Even the Discovery Center will be having their telescope setup for people to view for free. No you won't have a full eclipse like we will, (72% vs. our 100%) but you will notice it. Once in a lifetime event that doesn't float your boat? Come on girlfriend, get on board here with us. Here's your local link;

http://amp.fresnobee.com/news/local/article167351432.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, now I'm excited, Jacqui. See what you did?


Sorry Yvonne. But I've just got to show you,(sorry everyone else, spoiler alert)…


----------



## harris (Aug 21, 2017)

Not feelin' it. It gets dark out 365 times a year where I live.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2017)

harris said:


> Not feelin' it. It gets dark out 365 times a year where I live.



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 21, 2017)

harris said:


> Not feelin' it. It gets dark out 365 times a year where I live.


 If I were you I'd ignore all the science that coincidentally takes place for this to happen.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2017)

Enjoy the show all you lucky folks in America!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, I didn't actually look up to the sky, but I was outside working at 9:03a when it was supposed to happen, and I didn't notice anything different about the light. I guess you would have had to look at it to notice it. I was thinking about eons ago when the natives experienced an eclipse and their world went dark and they all got scared. I guess that was only in the movies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 21, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I didn't actually look up to the sky, but I was outside working at 9:03a when it was supposed to happen, and I didn't notice anything different about the light. I guess you would have had to look at it to notice it. I was thinking about eons ago when the natives experienced an eclipse and their world went dark and they all got scared. I guess that was only in the movies.


 Yvonne, the totality part takes place around 10:15am +\- a few minutes. And I'm terrified here. I'm wishing I had a chicken whose head I could cut off and then spin it around my head to help guarantee that the sun will return. I'm just wanting to do my part to help save the world. (Really it's for the tortoises)!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, I was wrong. I went outside about 15 minutes ago and there is a noticeable lessening of light. It's sort of like a slightly overcast day. But the big thing I DO notice is it's quite cool. It was so comfortable out there that I grabbed my hoe and chopped weeds for a while, never even working up a sweat. Thank you, Moon!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2017)

I just don't get it. I've been looking at sites on the 'net, especially those from Oregon, and people are SO excited to witness this phenom. Why? I don't see the big deal. I guess I'm just old and jaded.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2017)

@Tidgy's Dad : According to this, you should be able to see the eclipse or rather a partial eclipse:

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/morocco/marrakech


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2017)

. . . then next year, in July, you'll have a total eclipse. Get your glasses. Time to prepare


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, 10:46am and the sun is still slowly coming back. The selfies that I took don't look all that special, but you can see the corona that otherwise would be completely washed out. Here's my "old fashioned" viewer…

these are all from during the "event"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad : According to this, you should be able to see the eclipse or rather a partial eclipse:
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/morocco/marrakech


Yes, only a teeny bit,because of the mountains, nothing to write home about. 
Marrakech will have it a smidgin better.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> . . . then next year, in July, you'll have a total eclipse. Get your glasses. Time to prepare


Got glasses, I've seen a few, including when it really did get rather dark.
Quite scary despite knowing what was happening. 
I love 'em. 
Thanks, Yvonne, hadn't heard of this one, have to look it up! 
Oh, goody!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2017)

Right, off out to buy pop, again, wifey off to buy gin.
Golly.
See you all in a bit
Oooooppppssssssss!!!!!!!!!
Wrong thread !


----------



## MPRC (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## wellington (Aug 21, 2017)

Was not impressive here. Very cloudy day. Not really noticeable as far as it getting darker as it was already darker due to the cloudy overcast.
Next one in 7 years. Hope it's a clear day for that one.


----------



## wellington (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 21, 2017)

MPRC said:


> View attachment 216155
> 
> View attachment 216154


Did you shoot it?


----------



## MPRC (Aug 21, 2017)

I shot it and I took shots, Haha. The boyfriend used my digital camera and I did a pile of film photos on the other cameras pictured just for fun.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 21, 2017)

The local news just showed two pole dancers working out during the eclipse. And the best???they were from Silverton. LOL


----------



## MPRC (Aug 21, 2017)

I sat and watched the traffic stream down 99 allllll day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 22, 2017)

MPRC said:


> I sat and watched the traffic stream down 99 allllll day.


Personally I'm glad I'm not over on Hwy 26 or Hwy 97 trying to leave Madras right now. Heckfire, at this stage I'd be so frustrated, legally I wouldn't /shouldn't be allowed to drive.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 22, 2017)

Jacqui said:


> Is anybody else getting really excited about it, besides me?


Jacqui, 
Was it as good for you as it was for me? We had clear blue skies and when the totality happened there was a big cheer from the area. 
Rochell, my honey didn't know what to expect. We sat together on the front porch and watched it from the start till the end. We kissed, and she thanked me for getting her up to see it. She works graveyard and had been sleeping for about 3 hours. 
All of that babbled, how was your date yesterday? Were the two of you able to watch at all? Do tell all, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 22, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui,
> Was it as good for you as it was for me? We had clear blue skies and when the totality happened there was a big cheer from the area.
> Rochell, my honey didn't know what to expect. We sat together on the front porch and watched it from the start till the end. We kissed, and she thanked me for getting her up to see it. She works graveyard and had been sleeping for about 3 hours.
> All of that babbled, how was your date yesterday? Were the two of you able to watch at all? Do tell all, inquiring minds want to know.



I need the crying emote. Clear skies until shortly at the start. Then rain moved in. Drove to a spot and got to enjoy the moon eating the sun to about 50%. Then a big thick storm cloud came in. Jeff thought he could find us a better view. *mumble mumble*. Could not see the full eclipse. Did get to see it with the sun starting to edge back out. I did not kill Jeff or even scream at him, but I was not a happy camper. Then again, this is how things normally go in my life. You would think I would learn to never get excited or hopes up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2017)

That's too bad. Especially since YOU were the one person on here who it seemed to mean so much to. Oh well, this just gives you a reason to live until 2024. It won't be as close to Nebraska as this one was, but maybe it will satisfy your need to see it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Pearly (Aug 23, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Bahahahahahaha!!!!


----------

